# Honest Kitchen v.s. Stella & Chewy's



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I wouldn't do any dehydrated or freeze-dried dog food as a daily food for any of my dogs. I think they make a great alternative for travel, but am just not sure about it long term. Are you currently feeding Embark? If you switch ch Stella and Chewy's are you going to rehydrate the food before feeding? 

I tried Stella and Chewy's frozen raw, as well as Primal for my guys, but they won't eat the ready made raw food. They prefer their raw food be fed to them prey model. lol


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel currently has Embark as his breakfast and Primal frozen raw as his dinner. If I switched over to S&C's, I am going to rehydrate the food.


----------



## newspoomom (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been feeding Honest Kitchen for almost a year now. It's not my dogs' entire meal, but I mix it in. I was doing Honest Kitchen with a frozen meat patty, like Stella and Chewy's, but now I have been doing my own raw with Honest Kitchen. I've used Preference, Embark, and Keen, and I like them all.

If you go to the Honest Kitchen website, you will see countless testimonials as to the quality of the food and the amazing health improvements resultant of feeding it. But, I suspect you already know that and were just looking for additional feedback here... Good luck!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i used HK for over a year and was quite happy with it. personally though it's not grain free in most of their formula's and i prefer grain free when i can. 

i think dehydrated raw is at least as good as the top quality kibbles- if not better (Not as processed). I do dehydrated when we travel too


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

neVar said:


> i used HK for over a year and was quite happy with it. personally though it's not grain free in most of their formula's and i prefer grain free when i can.
> 
> i think dehydrated raw is at least as good as the top quality kibbles- if not better (Not as processed). I do dehydrated when we travel too



I think both HK Force and HK Embark are grain-free and gluten-free. Comparing Our Foods | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

I use HK Preference, which is grain and gluten free, as an add in to her raw meat. I think it adds some fiber, and the occasional bit of Vit. C. She probably doesn't need it, it just makes me feel better. Even though I love raw feeding, it's hard to shake off the years of indoctrination by the pet food companies.

I will use their other blends with meat when we travel, and next summer I am going to use some of their liquid blends to make popsicles for her. 

I really like the quality, and I buy the biggest box, and go through it in about 3 weeks, using 1/2-1 cup rehydrated a day.


----------

